# Thanks To The Cory Catfish



## greenterror85

A month ago I purchased 2 Emerald Green Cory Catfish. I've never owned any cory cats before now. These 2 little guys are hands down the best bottom cleaners I've ever had! As soon as I put them in my tank, they went to work. The are very amusing to watch and a complete joy to have. I have them in a 55 gallon tank with a few juvenile SA cichlids. My tank bottom has never been cleaner. I am going to pick up a few more soon. I think I've read that they do best in a bigger group. If any of you have never had cory cats...please give them a try. You will be completely satisfied.

Kudos to the little Cory Cat!  :thumb:


----------



## jungleval

Great to know. Of course i do have them in my Com.tank. Wonder if they wld survive with grown up cichlids.


----------



## greenterror85

I'm not sure how well the cory cats would do with adult cichlids. Maybe somebody else can chime in if they have experience with corys. My are in a 55 gallon tank with a 4" Tiger Oscar, 2" Jack Dempsey, and a 4" Firemouth. Everybody minds their own business except the usual scuffle between the Oscar and Firemouth...lol


----------



## DJRansome

They are abused by African cichlids.


----------



## greenterror85

Africans don't like Cory Cats?? That's good to know. I'm currently setting up a 55 gallon African Cichlid tank. I'm putting my male and female 4" featherfin cats in there. They will be ok right??


----------



## DJRansome

Africans are too aggressive for cories...plus different water parameters. Featherfin (Synodontis eupterus) will be OK with Rift Lake cichlids.


----------



## hisplaceresort1

my mbuna killed both of mine... recommendation from Petco! The poor guys didn't have a chance... (now I have raphael catfish, which are really cool, and pretty much totally armored over their entire bodies, and have bony long spikes out of their dorsal and pectoral fins... My grown mbuna try to bite them all the time, and these guys just keep on feeding like they can't even feel it... Although they originate in softer water, they are apparently pretty adaptable. Mine are thriving. Get at least 2.)


----------



## greenterror85

I have a striped raphael in with my juvenile SA Cichlids. Hes about 5" and really fat. Those spines on him would be an agonizing death for anything that tried to swallow him.


----------



## DJRansome

The Malawi don't swallow the catfish. They just nibble them to death.


----------



## hisplaceresort1

DJRansome said:


> The Malawi don't swallow the catfish. They just nibble them to death.


+1 ...and they ram them with their heads... and push them across the bottom of the tank, grinding them into the gravel as they go... it leaves no doubt that they are really trying to kill them as opposed to just being a bit annoyed. they really won't have a chance...


----------



## DJRansome

Or just chase them so relentlessly that the exhausted victim sucuumbs to an unrelated illness.


----------



## mambee

I have some Cory metae in a 17 gallon tank that won't stop breeding. I put 25 in my 150 gallon SA tank with some full grown Geos and angelfish and they are doing really well. I also put some in my 90 gallon Bolivian ram and small fish community tank and they are stressed out. I have about 20 dwarf loaches in this tank which are very hyper and constantly nip at the Cories. I'm going to try and catch some each week during my water changes to relocate the cories to the big tank.


----------



## KiefKommando

I have 10 Corydoras Julii ( slight possibility they are Corydoras Trilineratus or maybe a hybrid of the two but very hard to tell) and I absolutely love them. Once you start getting into large groups of them they show a lot of interesting behaviors. Definitely entertaining to watch them.


----------

